# I'm greener than grass!



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

Yep, that's right! I'm a total newbie... I won't pretend to know anything when it comes to trapping 

Here's a little background on why I'm here looking for advice/help.
I'm 31 and have been bowhunting since I was 14. It is my passion, I live it in some form or another 365 days a year... all species all parts of the country.
I have two young boys 7 & 8.... for some reason they have a large interest in fishing and trapping. They make "traps" in the back yard and are "locked in" on the trapping booths when we go to the deer & turkey expo. 

So, I picked up a dozen used "trapmaster" dog proof *RACCOON* traps and brought them home to show the boys... they are super excited :yikes:

We haven't set any yet but I bought a furharvester license and plan on taking them to the deer hunting property next weekend for a weekend of fun in the woods. 

I'll take any and all help and advice for success. 
Bait?
Lures?
Anchor/staking?
location?
dispatching?

The guy I bought the traps from gave me some fish food pellets and told me to mix it with maple syrup as a bait...

Thanks in advance from a total "newbie" green, trapper wanna-be!! :help::help:


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

So your goin for ***** i guess?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Just remember, sweet lures work better in mild conditions. They don't reach out too far in the bitter cold. I like really fishy stuff like Kaatz Black Label and castor-based like Kaatz Plum River. 

As for bait in the trap, I like to put a whole or at least half of a large marshmellow on the trigger and sprinkle some minis around on the ground. A little **** gland lure on the lip of the trap will help draw them in as well.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> So your goin for ***** i guess?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Yes sir! Sorry I forgot to specify! 

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## fishermen (Dec 5, 2011)

**** don't move in cold weather so watch the weather and I stake my dp traps with a 18 inch rebar. Stake. And try using marshmallows and maple syrup so good luck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep today would have been a good day to set... 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

If you have any properties that have water (creek, river, ponds) that would be the place to set. Crops are harvested, so they are going to be looking for other places for food. Open water holds food. Also, if you know of any farmers with silage piles, open corn bins, hay barns, or diary farms that might dump their unsaleable milk, these would be spots to set some traps. Look for tracks in the mud/snow and set on sign. 

Everyone uses different bait ~ like marshmellows on the trigger, and a little jack mackeral on the lip of the trap for scent. 

There are many options for staking. Berkshires, bullet anchors, rebar, pogos, wire. I personally made up 6ft lenghts of 3/32 cable with loops on both ends, and then attach them to something solid with quick links. I usually can find a tree nearby that I can wrap the cable around, but I have used old farm equipment, concrete, roots, tractor tires, irrigation swings, etc. Anything solid enough or heavy enough to keep the **** there. Some people warn of pullouts tieing off to something, but I've only had 1 out of hundreds pull out of a dp trap anchored this way.

-Chris


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

With advice like this you won't be green for long! Welcome to the ranks. Just a warning, you'll find yourself doing less bowhunting if you're not careful.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

toepincher said:


> With advice like this you won't be green for long! Welcome to the ranks. Just a warning, you'll find yourself doing less bowhunting if you're not careful.


Isn't that the truth. I used to be a hard core bowhunter ~ that is until I started trapping. I used to take 2 weeks off to bowhunt... this year I used more vacation time to trap than hunt. Don't get me wrong, I still love to bowhunt... but the trapping seems to interest me more and more each year.

-Chris


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

magnumhntr said:


> Isn't that the truth. I used to be a hard core bowhunter ~ that is until I started trapping. I used to take 2 weeks off to bowhunt... this year I used more vacation time to trap than hunt. Don't get me wrong, I still love to bowhunt... but the trapping seems to interest me more and more each year.
> 
> -Chris


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

magnumhntr said:


> Isn't that the truth. I used to be a hard core bowhunter ~ that is until I started trapping. I used to take 2 weeks off to bowhunt... this year I used more vacation time to trap than hunt. Don't get me wrong, I still love to bowhunt... but the trapping seems to interest me more and more each year.
> 
> -Chris


Transformation complete....




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

DIYsportsman said:


> Transformation complete....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: I guess you're right....:coolgleam


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Bloodtrail,

Welcome to the trapping fraternity!

You and your boys will never regret the time you spend mastering the skills needed to become a trapper.

It will hone your skills of observation and patience, which will pay big dividends in all your outdoors adventures.

Good Luck on your raccoon trapping adventure.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

magnumhntr said:


> If you have any properties that have water (creek, river, ponds) that would be the place to set. Crops are harvested, so they are going to be looking for other places for food. Open water holds food. Also, if you know of any farmers with silage piles, open corn bins, hay barns, or diary farms that might dump their unsaleable milk, these would be spots to set some traps. Look for tracks in the mud/snow and set on sign.
> 
> Everyone uses different bait ~ like marshmellows on the trigger, and a little jack mackeral on the lip of the trap for scent.
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks for this! I did exactly the same thing with the 3/32" cable anchor but I had heard so many warnings about pull outs from ***** using the trees as leverage that I was hesitant about trying it... I appreciate the advice and help!



toepincher said:


> With advice like this you won't be green for long! Welcome to the ranks. Just a warning, you'll find yourself doing less bowhunting if you're not careful.


I hear ya! I can't believe it..!! I bought some traps and less than a week later I've had more offers to come trap on some good farms than I could have ever imagined!! Obviously it doesn't come that easy when looking for deer hunting property.. ha ha. I'm thinking about ordering another dozen or two Dog proof traps...

I'm excited! The boys are excited to go stay at the cabin with dad for a trapping weekend!


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Awesome!

It's great that you picked up on what they were into, and now your going to learn it to help them.

Like others said, it will be a great way to spend time with your boys, and your gonna have some boys who prefer the outdoors to the computer.

Good luck to you guys on your trip.


----------



## lady 111 (Aug 18, 2008)

look for bridges or culverts where land ends at water force the **** into water by building fences or rocks also great place to pick up mink often can build pocket sets here too another good place to pick up occasional mink


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

I was able to get the boys out this evening before dark and got some some traps set locally. 

We set near a creek with some old oaks nearby. 

Setup went like this:
cleared out sticks and leaves and drove in berkshire anchors. Put a big marshwallow under the trigger and then topped it off with some floating fish pellets that I mixed with bacon grease and maple syrup.... scattered a few mini marshmallows around the trap for extra eye appeal. Sound OK?

I will update and post some pics if possible tomorrow!

Thanks again for the help. Were already having a blast!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

We got lucky and got one our first try! My boys are HOOKED! 


































Thanks again for all the help! We are still looking for advice and ideas!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Congrats to you and the boys! What did you do with the ****?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations!

Your boys look like a couple of future Michigan Mountain Men trappers to me!

Thanks for sharing your adventure with us.

As you have found the trappers on this forum are always ready and willing to help new or young trappers. So do not hesitate to keep your questions coming.


----------

